# Two toys at once?



## chano

Does your dog try to play with two toys at once? It cracks me up when I see Ruger trying to grab two of his toys at once, or when we're playing I'll throw one of his toys near another one, so he'll grab one toy and try to get a hold of the other toy with one still in his mouth. Then he'll put one down and grab the other one, and go back and forth between the two for a few minutes. Our groomer likes to buy Ruger toys, so this week is that floppy black Kong frisbee. Well Ruger actually got two toys at once and brought them to me. He folded the frisbee over one of his other Kongs, so it was like a Kong taco. I just died when I saw that, hilarious. That dog is something.


----------



## mssandslinger

mine doesnt play with toys to much  BUT! i love the dog custom in your avatar!!


----------



## Rerun

Dante does


----------



## XTOL

Abby does the two toy thing all the time. She will
grab one toy and shove it down on top of another toy
like she is trying to force her mouth down over both.

If the first toy is a squeaky toy she will shove the squeaky
down on top of another toy and squeak the heck out of it.
Not sure what that represents...just puppy craziness I guess.


----------



## DJEtzel

Frag will flip his hard frisbees over, put a tennis ball or baby in it, then pick up the frisbee parallel to the ground and walks around with it. I have no idea where he learned it!


----------



## Kris10

Max loves playing with 2 things at once! Usually one toy in his mouth and a ball to kick around with his feet. He uses his feet a lot to play--


----------



## Lola10

Kris10 said:


> Max loves playing with 2 things at once! Usually one toy in his mouth and a ball to kick around with his feet. He uses his feet a lot to play--


Lola does this with her tennis balls (she can never decide which one she wants) =D


----------



## Deuce

Deuce picks one at a time but two would be funny!


----------



## DCluver33

DJEtzel said:


> Frag will flip his hard frisbees over, put a tennis ball or baby in it, then pick up the frisbee parallel to the ground and walks around with it. I have no idea where he learned it!


haha that's funny. :laugh:


----------



## chano

mssandslinger said:


> mine doesnt play with toys to much  BUT! i love the dog custom in your avatar!!


My gf's mom got it for him for his 1st birthday.











DJEtzel said:


> Frag will flip his hard frisbees over, put a tennis ball or baby in it, then pick up the frisbee parallel to the ground and walks around with it. I have no idea where he learned it!


lol, thats a neat trick..


----------



## JessWelsch

Jordan tries to play with her Moose toy and her Loofa at the same time.... she wants to be able to carry them both, instead she eventually settles for moving one at a time lol.

-jess


----------



## ahazra

Lola10 said:


> Lola does this with her tennis balls (she can never decide which one she wants) =D


Ditto...Zorro cant decide which ball to play with so he keep one in his mouth and roll the other with his nose/feet whatever works ..


----------



## zyppi

Jack can be immobilized - just give him two big Kong balls and he cannot move because that would mean leaving one behind.

There are times we call him in after dark and when he doesn't hustle toward the door we know he's "stuck" and we have to go get one of the balls so he can move.


----------

